
The FBI wants to get into the locked iPhone of Minnesota ISIS attacker - kposehn
https://www.wired.com/2016/10/fbi-wants-crack-another-dead-terrorists-locked-iphone/
======
zerognowl
Time to do some NAND mirroring: [https://threatpost.com/researcher-proves-
viability-of-nand-m...](https://threatpost.com/researcher-proves-viability-of-
nand-mirroring-to-bypass-iphone-passcode-restrictions/120648/)

